# Gastric emptying



## 16185 (Oct 18, 2006)

Has anyone done this test? I will need to go in on Friday and have it done. They said to allow 2-3 hours. I am getting so tired of the tests and new doctors. Next week I need to go in for a second colonoscopy. My last one was in March of this year. I feel like I'm chasing my tale. I don't see what the new doc is going to see that the doc in March didn't. I had one small polyp removed and other wise was clean.gogently


----------

